# 942 just installed - have questions



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Mark,

I just had my 942 installed today (it replaced my 6000). I also have a 721.

I think you answered this above, but I just want to make sure I understand...

My 721 (downstairs) is modulated on channel 004. So previously with my 6000 (with a tuner card) I could go to channel 004 and my 721 displayed on the 6000.

With the 942 it appears I cannot scan analog channels and add them so consequently I cannot get to channel 004.

Is this the software update you said will happen at some point ?

Or do I need to get a tuner card in the 942?

So far the 942 is very cool. I use the 721 a whole lot. As a matter of fact, I frequently have to delete timers to add new ones (meaning they are all used up)...

So I am really looking forward to learning more about the 942.

One last question, I noticed on the 942 when I add timers it is detecting that some are duplicates and putting an 'x' by them and I assume will not record them. They are really not duplicates, they just have the same title and description. They are Formula 1 qualifying on speed tv. They have 2 qualifying shows for each race. How do I have them really record - ie... can I change options on how it detects shows are duplicates ?

The UI is way better on this system than my other previous 5xx, 6000, 721...

Thanks for all your great input.

Norm


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome Norm, and congratulations on being the first regular user that I've heard of to have a 942 installed!

Yeah, I've never seen anyone do what you're doing with modulating once receiver's output to display on another receiver. I assume you're doing it so that you can watch the recordings on your 721. But, I think you'd be better off connecting the coax that's coming from your 721 directly to your television or something and bypassing the 942 altogether. I think you'd get a better picture that way. But, if that's not possible, then yes, you're going to have to wait for a future software update that enables the analog OTA channel pass through. 

The rex X next to timers indicate that they are being skipped for any of a number of reasons. If you want them to record, just select the skipped timer, and select the Restore option - this will "unskip" the timer, and it will now record. They probably are duplicates according to the guide data, which is why the 2nd one is getting skipped. Take a close look at the guide data for each one - if the episode ID's are the same for each one, then you're going to have some timer management to do each week I'm afraid.


----------



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

Mark,

Thanks for the info. I have this setup because the 721 is downstairs and I need/want to continue watching what is recorded on the 721 in all other rooms including on the 942. I also have the 942 modulated output connected and can watch that on channel 37 on all other tvs as well. That way I can watch everything recorded on both the 721 and 942 in all rooms. As an interim if it becomes a problem I can simply connect a tuner or vcr to the 942 to get channel 004.

Norm


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that if you check futher, you will find that the Red X channels are Latino duplicates. There are two SpeedTV channels. One on ch 150 for regular AT120 and up customers, and a mirror of SpeedTV in the 800 range (ch 891) for Dish Latino customers. The search is likely detecting both, but since you don't subscribe to DL, it marks that 800 channel as red.


----------



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

Cyclone,

Interesting. I did not realize there are multiple SpeedTV channels - good to know for when I use the search functionality. 

I did forget to mention that both programs I selected were on ch 150. I manually clicked on the shows from the guide.

Norm


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Norm, where did you purchase your 942?


----------



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

Danny,

I called Meineke Electronics and asked them to overnight me in a unit. I had it in 2 days. They are located in Ohio.
Their phone number is 513-271-8877. 

Norm


----------

